# Help finding good gloss remover.



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi guy/girl,
Haven't been here a while...job slow so I'm back to school. I'm painting this house that has oil-based door/trim/cabinet. I really don't want to oil prime it with Zinsser due to smell issue and other factors...like my laziness. I did bought Tasco de-gloss from DE today will see the result tomorrow. Didn't want Krud Kutter because it labelled "Earth friendly" and I've enough experience with eco friendly stuffs. 

Any recommendation? I honestly don't know if I have enough physical endurance to paint this huge house in/out. This is my good customer and they know that I'm pro but I've not paint for nearly 2 yr. 
Thk.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

we use Krud cutter red label de-glossing agent. It works great but wear gloves as its nasty on your hands.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Zinsser has plenty of non oil based primers that will stick. I'd still sand if with 180 or 220 before priming. Easy money.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

I feel like a hack as I have never used a gloss remover : ( 

As a hack if I need to degloss something I use sandpaper I even carry different grades : )


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, good ol-fashioned sandpaper.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

Ben, I sandpaper and use Krud kutter. It makes water based undercoat key to old enamel paint.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Sand it, then wipe it all down with KK water mix, keep fresh rags going. Use a product like Vista Protec Enamel, a water oil emulsion. Smells just like oil but cleans with water, sticks like glue. DE might have similar, but I don't use them much.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Use a acrylic/alkyd. Sand it with a duster and a wet paint brush.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Sand it, then wipe it all down with KK water mix, keep fresh rags going. Use a product like Vista Protec Enamel, a water oil emulsion. Smells just like oil but cleans with water, sticks like glue. DE might have similar, but I don't use them much.



Painters working next door gave me the same advice, but geeze, this stuff cost about $60/gal for non acct. I can only use Frazee and DE so I'm stuck. Will use KK, sand paper and may be oil prime with hvlp at certain area. I'm still stuck with exterior works. This house has wall/wall french doors and windows. I feel like giving up. I've also been advised to use liquid masking tape. I'm thinking of tape around the edges then use liquid in the middle. 

Anyway, thanks for everyone advice. Have a happy "after" Christmas and safe as well as success next year....


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

tes keep KK off the glass as it makes it cloudy and difficult to clean afterwards.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

We like 220 no-load, followed by Krud Kutter Gloss-Off.
Never noticed any issue with KK on the glass though.:blink:
Will be on the lookout for that next time, thanks!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian C said:


> Ben, I sandpaper and use Krud kutter. It makes water based undercoat key to old enamel paint.


G'day Brian

I'm going to get some tomorrow to try : )


----------

